# do meat sticks need to be submerged in ice bath after cook time? and why paper bag in fridge



## bugsydog (Jan 7, 2012)

first try at making slim jim meat sticks, (going to bass pro and buy the kit), i was wondering once the IT is met do they need to be submerged in water or just let them hang and bloom? or both? i've read numerous threads and was wondering why put sticks in a paper bag in the fridge?


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

BUGSYDOG said:


> first try at making slim jim meat sticks, (going to bass pro and buy the kit), i was wondering once the IT is met do they need to be submerged in water or just let them hang and bloom? or both? i've read numerous threads and was wondering why put sticks in a paper bag in the fridge?


OK I am not a sausage maker yet. However I read allot of sausage posts as I will make some when I gather all the necessary equipment. From my reading yes they should be ice water bathed to stop the cooking process. Then left to hang to bloom and dry. I can't answer the paper bag as I don't recall reading about that.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 8, 2012)

Paper bags in the fridge will pull moisture out and speed the drying


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 8, 2012)

No sticks, bologna, SS and these types of smoked sausages do not need to be ice water submerged. This just rapidly slows the cooking of the meat and reduces shriveling.

Its mostly personal preference. The paper bag i have done for years which my Amish friend taught me. This pulls moisture and any oily residue from the meat. Wrapping in non waxed butcher paper will do the same.

Blooming is just a fancy way of saying cooling at room temp.

Did you also know that SOME of the BIG GUY sausage maker companies spray water down onto the sticks. The water is mixed with liquid smoke and salt.


----------



## slownlow (Jan 8, 2012)

nepas said:


> No sticks, bologna, SS and these types of smoked sausages do not need to be ice water submerged. This just rapidly slows the cooking of the meat and reduces shriveling.
> 
> Its mostly personal preference. The paper bag i have done for years which my Amish friend taught me. This pulls moisture and any oily residue from the meat. Wrapping in non waxed butcher paper will do the same.
> 
> ...


Man great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bugsydog (Jan 8, 2012)

Nepas, as usual you are the man of great knowledge, i really appreciate the informatiom you have provided. I made my first batch of pepperoni sticks which are in my cookshack amerique as we speak, a little difficult in this unit but will do my best.


----------

